# When did AF come after D&C and Negative Pregnancy Test??



## confusedprego

Hi All!!

I had a D&C on August 10th (exactly 3 weeks ago). I bled for a week, and spotted for an additional week. I have had one spotting-free week as of now. I took a HPT two weeks ago and there was a faint positive line indicating I still had hormone in my system. I took a HPT today and it was totally negative. 

I was just wondering how long it took for you guys to get your AF again and if you happened to take HPTs how long after those turned up negative did you ovulate - if you were charting or AF to come? My temps have been totally crazy since the procedure and I don't think I can rely on them to know when I ovulate. 

Any thoughts would be helpful!! Thanks and I'm so sorry for your loss(es)!!! :hugs:


----------



## Eternal

sorry for your loss x

I didnt do a test as i couldnt bear to see a positive, but my period arrive about 4 weeks after my D&C maybe a little longer, my next cycle was perfect and i conceived TWINS the following cycle, just to give you some hope for the future x

Good luck and once again so sorry for your loss.


----------



## hopeforamirac

i had a negative test 2 weeks after my erpc and my first period came about 4 weeks after my op.

sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## justwaiting

Sorry for you loss. My period took 6 weeks after both my dnc's. 
It took 2 weeks for my levels to reach zero. If you have them do opk's as well to see how ur cycles are going. But be aware in some cases the first cycle after mc is anovalotory (spelling) or no ovulation.
Also check out achermsn.org or dandcnow.info. if you have any concerns in a few weeks. I hope for a speedy return to your af and a rainbow baby for your near future


----------



## zofranks

Hi - I didn't want to r&r, I had a natural mc on the 5th Aug, no need for a d&c but my af arrived last night - 27 days afterwards & right on my old schedule.


----------



## Twinkie210

I had a D&C Aug 5th and I have been charting since then. Today is just now 4 weeks. FF thinks that I ovulated on CD 19, I think I ovulated on CD 21, either way I am expecting AF either this weekend or early next week. So hopefully mine will show about 4.5 weeks after the D&C (we are preventing this month at the advice of my Dr, so no BFPs here:nope:)


----------



## confusedprego

Thanks guys!! I started charting my temps once I started spotting and they were ALL over the place but for the past week or so they've been hovering around 97, and my CM is looking fertile (Sorry TMI!) so I'm hoping I'm ovulating so we can get AF here and move on - we're not trying this month so no BFP for me either Twinkie!! We'll get there :) 

Has anyone else had cramping in your "uterus area" and pains on your right side about three weeks after a D&C?? I don't know if I would even call it cramping, it's like pressure, but it's kind of freaking me out. None of it is bad enough to take pain meds for and I'm probably just overly sensitive to any discomfort down there, but yea, any thoughts would be helpful! I also haven't had a period without being on the pill for about 10 years so maybe this is what happens when you ovulate? Just curious, thoughts welcome!! Oh, and I also had a 3cm corpus luteum cyst on my right side from the pregnancy, so maybe that's what's giving me trouble. 

:) :)


----------



## intriuged

im currently 55 days ater erpc and still no af :(


----------



## peteradamelle

I had an ERPC on 18th August and got my first negative preg test today (18 days after the ERPC). The last time i tested was on Friday and it was positive. I think i had a very light period one week and one day after the ERPC. I have now started doing the digital ovulation tests now that i have got a -ve preg test.


----------



## nursekelly

i finally started today, 4w4d after my d&c on aug 4th. 

confusedprego-i have had abd cramping for 2 weeks. i really thought i was going to start a couple of weeks ago b/c the cramping was def like menstrual cramps.


----------



## confusedprego

thanks nursekelly! Tomorrow is 4weeks since my D&C so hopefully AF will come soon. I was charting but I don't think it's reliable this month so now I'm just waiting for AF to come and hopefully next month will be easier to track and then we can get back to trying! :) 
Best of luck to you all!!


----------



## LOULOU8888

Hi

It took 2 weeks to stop bleeding after D&C, then i had just over a week with no bleeding then i started spotting for a further week, I then did a test to ensure negative pregnancy test and i then got AF 6 weeks later so it was more or less 2 months from d&c. I know everyone gets told different things but both my doctor and the surgeon who performed the d&c advised we wait 12 months before trying again to avoid another miscarriage ( this was my second miscarriage in a row), it is now just over a year ago and i ready to try again, still arent any more positive then before though


----------



## bastetgrrl

I had a mmc on July 6th with weekly bloodwork only to find out six weeks later that I needed a d&c (August 16th). My levels were at zero immediately (started charting after mmc). I still have not had :af: but my cycles were irregular (long) before we conceived so could be the reason. I'm waiting to confirm if I have Oed yet.

Good luck and lots of sticky dust for us :dust:


----------



## intriuged

well finally i got my af today woooo hooooo lol never have i ever been so happy to see the dreded witch lol its like a cloud has lifted for me baring this in mind i had to wait 56 days to get it but its here 

fxs and love and baby dust oxoxoxox


----------



## bastetgrrl

No doubt, who could imagine being excited for the :witch: to show, huh? I'll be glad as well (or better yet a :bfp:) either way just knowing that something is going on. :shrug:


----------



## threebirds

Hi, i also started today - 5 wks after eprc on 5 Aug.
xx


----------



## Twinkie210

Still no AF for me... I am getting frustrated. FF now thinks I am 12 dpo (which is a long LP for me). I feel like I am in pregnancy limbo, I am not pregnant, but still not officially TTC :(


----------



## bastetgrrl

Twinkie - I know how you feel. My cycles were already long so I don't know how long it'll take for :af: to come now. I thought that I Oed but FF still hasn't confirmed and my temp dropped a little today. :nope: So frustrating!


----------



## Twinkie210

bastetgrrl said:


> Twinkie - I know how you feel. My cycles were already long so I don't know how long it'll take for :af: to come now. I thought that I Oed but FF still hasn't confirmed and my temp dropped a little today. :nope: So frustrating!

Well FF didn't confirm my O date until 7dpo this month, so it could still happen! Your chart looks a little more promising than mine... mine looks like the rocky mountains in the middle! Hopefully I really did O and AF will show in the next couple days (I keep telling myself that, but it hasn't worked yet!)

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/33f1b7


----------



## confusedprego

mine looks like the rocky mountains too!! I'm not sure how to post it in here. I'll try....

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3709a8

hope that works!! Ovulation doesn't look like it is anywhere on my chart, so I'm hoping I just won't ovulate and go ahead and get AF and start moving on :)


----------



## Twinkie210

Well I just started AF! Mine was exactly 5 weeks after the D&C, if FF was right I had a 11/12 day LP, which is normal for me, but I am not really convinced I ovulated.

Good luck confusedprego! I hope you either O or get AF!


----------



## confusedprego

Thank you Twinkie!! so glad to hear you got your AF!!! I'm hoping I'll be on the five week mark like you! I've been cramping the last few days like I will get it, so fingers crossed!


----------

